# An instrumental thing... and tentative inquiry about collaborators in Calgary



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is a little exercise I put together this weekend.



And a tentative inquiry as to whether anyone is looking for a rhythm guitarist or collaborator. For original music and recording. For the good of humanity I don’t sing but I will earnestly try to play most anything with strings.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I know Pickslide was looking..... I’ve just picked up extra shifts for the silly season. So I’m out until after January.


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

If your going to put yourself out there, you can at least tell everyone which parts your played on the track.
Drums ,Bass ,acoustic guitar, multiple solo tracks....did you play it all?
G.




exhausted said:


> Here is a little exercise I put together this weekend.
> And a tentative inquiry as to whether anyone is looking for a rhythm guitarist or collaborator. For original music and recording. For the good of humanity I don’t sing but I will earnestly try to play most anything with strings.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> If your going to put yourself out there, you can at least tell everyone which parts your played on the track.
> Drums ,Bass ,acoustic guitar, multiple solo tracks....did you play it all?
> G.


All of it save for the drums which are programmed.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

exhausted said:


> All of it save for the drums which are programmed.


I find it interesting that your looking for rhythm guitar work.
I really hope you find something....all those years of work has to pay off sometime.
G.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I find it interesting that your looking for rhythm guitar work.
> I really hope you find something....all those years of work has to pay off sometime.
> G.


Thanks. My meedley-meedley muscles are under-developed. Compared to any given 15 yr on social media I’m far from a lead guitarist. Less Yngwie and more Stone Gossard.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That's pretty tasty shit @exhausted . Nice. Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

AOK!!!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet playing....really enjoyed listening.....very melodic playing


----------

